# Suggestions for building a new computer



## InTheMaking (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok I have a few questions and I'm sure I'll have a lot more in the future.
I'm wanting to build a gaming computer with a lot of memory. I like downloading new things and trying them out. So I want something that can have many appz open and run extremely smooth at the same time.
How big of a difference is an-
AMD Sempron 64 3400+
800 mhz fsb
256k L2 Cache
Socket 754 processor
Valued at $150
Compared to an -
AMD Anthlon 64 4000+ 
1ghz fsb
1mb L2 Cache
Socket 939 Processor.
Valued at $370
I know the Anthlon is a lot better but is it worth the money? I have enough cash for the Sempron to buy right now. I already bought a Nvidia video card. I have an external 40G hard drive. Other than a hard drive and decent sound card, whatelse do I really need? How much ram should I buy? Should I buy it all in one stick? I'm new to this but I really want to get one built. Here is a question on 2 products I've seen and was wondering if anyone had some insight they could give me. A Netgear SC101 storage central and a Guitammer Co BK-GR, Buttkick gamer power amplifir with optional standing feet. Cost - $150. Is Guitammer just for powering a high-tech video card or what? For the storage unit, Is this for networks or for the advanced user?


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

Quick chart on CPU's. http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html

Most of the new motherbords have decent soundcards integrated. I am not sure about the other products listed as to what they do.. I would go for 2 gigs of Ram on two matching sticks. Crucial.com has some good ones.


----------



## InTheMaking (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, the problem with my computer atm is sometimes my computer just takes a **** on me. I.e; programs will open up rapidly at times while other times, it takes 2 minutes ( no joke ) to get a program opened with no screen lag/delay. I have a P3, 863 mhz, with only 128mb of ram. I'm using approximately 62% of the master hard drive while I'm only using around 5% of my 40gb external hard drive. I have 7gb of memory left out of 18gb's. I don't want to do anything fancy but I would like to learn how to fix the type of problem for future purposes. Onto the next topic of the day.

What do you think..
*
A D.F.I Motherboard*
- socket 939
- Nvidia nforce ultra
- 4 ddr slots
- 4gb max memory
[br]*Amd Processor*
- Athlon 64 x2 3800+
- Dual-core
- 2.0 ghz
- l1 Cache 128 + 128
- L2 2x 512
[br]*Bfg Tech Geforce 7300?*

*-Internal HD- Western Digital Raptor wd740gd*
- Serial ATA 150
- 74gb
- 10,000 rpm
- cache 8mb
- Average seek time : 4.5

*-External HD- Seagate st90000u2*
- 40gb

My goal for this CPU is to have a machine that will not strain if I have a few programs open while playing Call of Duty 2. I would like to be able to play my list of songs while playing COD 2 online. Running a virus scan and on Half-Life 2? No problem. Let me know if I'm missing anything or need to have something upgraded. I need some info quick like before I go blow this $500 on a Motherboard and Cpu. Thanks for every ones time! I hope I didn't confuse anyone.


----------



## InTheMaking (Apr 14, 2006)

I guess this set up will do.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

What Motherboard do you have?

Your current PC could run reasonable for as little as £25

If your set on getting a new PC that cpu is fine but make sure you get at least 2gb of ram. The secret to having multiple programs open is as much down to ram as it is cpu.


----------



## InTheMaking (Apr 14, 2006)

I know for sure I'm gettin atleast 2gb of ram. I seen a mother board I want that has the ability to to hold 4gb of ram. So for a few extra bucks I should go with the 4gb's? Thanks a lot everyone! You helped me out a lot. I'll be back to ask more questions later on


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

With your budget you want to waste your money on the WD 10,000 RPM drive?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148064
With that drive, you get alot more real estate and the performance is almost that of a 10,000 RPM drive (It has NCQ)


----------

